# Dublin Zoo Facebook €2.50 entry.



## Sandals (26 Dec 2011)

Until 31st December 2011.

Figured out how to use the code, you need to purchase individual tickets (not the family ticket) for the code to work, so a family of two adults and two children costs €10 instead of €51.

Any comments on whether the trip up from Galway in December is worth it? Cheers.


----------



## Sandals (31 Dec 2011)

Update, braved the elements yesterday, fantastic day trip for the €10 for five of us (one under three). Fantastic photo package available for €20,

They need 5000 visitors approx today to make the million. Could only recommend it.


----------

